# Kiddie Pool for Homebirth



## Feronia

I'm looking into using a kiddie pool for my home birth since I'm on a budget. From what I've read, they're a lot cheaper and can work just as well if you get the right kind. Does anyone have any insight on which ones work well and where I can get one inexpensively? Thanks! :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

You need one that when you fill it the water will go up to atleast your bellybutton, that way you ensure that the baby is born under water. While kiddie pools can be a good inexpensive birth pool, you don't have as many labor positions that are available in a kiddie pool as you do with a standard birth pool.


----------



## pimento1979

Check out ebay. I got a birthing pool with all the accessories for £20 :)


----------



## bassdesire

Can't you rent one? We did that...from our mw


----------



## Kess

Any pool you get needs nice deep sides you can lean on without worrying, and so the water can be deep enough to guarantee baby staying under water until fully born. I think birthpools are not too expensive to rent?


----------



## Feronia

I'm only finding birth pools that I can rent for $200 and up... :(
Does anyone have experiences with using a kiddie pool?


----------



## JenStar1976

Having birthed in a birth pool, I really would recommend using one if possible. The sides are really thick and stable and some have handles (which I used the whole time). x


----------



## Feronia

I really appreciate the input about the legitimate birthing tubs, however I am on a tight budget and can't justify the $200 + cost right now. That's why I'm looking for input specifically concerning kiddie pools used as birth tubs. I know there are a few styles that can work, and I was hoping to get some feedback from women who have used one of them.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Are you having a homebirth? Most Midwives have a birth pool for their clients, it's either included in the care or it's around a $50 rental. Otherwise there are many Doulas and other Midwives that rent out birth pools for cheaper in Canada.


----------



## Torz

I've not used a kiddie pool for birthing but looking at the difference between a paddling pool & birthing pool i would recommend you get quite a deep pool with high sides & put a layer of blankets or a quilt under the pool. Birthing pools tend to have inflatable bottoms to make it comfy to be in certain positions like on your knees where as kiddie pools tend to be just a layer of plastic on the bottom.


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

We bought a kiddie pool for our home birth. We bought the exact one my midwives recommend and it cost us $35 at Canadian tire. We discussed whether to rent an actual birth pool with our midwives and they said that the kiddie pool has always been more than sufficient and a big fancy pool isn't needed. 
I'll post a pic. (My boyfriend is about 5'9)


----------



## Feronia

Ooh thanks so much for posting that! I was at Canadian Tire the other day and they had one, but I wasn't sure whether 20'' was high enough. Does the bottom inflate? If it doesn't, do you think that would be a big deal?


----------



## aliss

I was just talking about this today with midwife. She knows plenty of girls who use kiddie pools, it's just an issue of finding one the right height and they provide less positions (no the bottoms aren't inflated).

Yourwaterbirth.com has a $109 special right now. What city are you in? I would suggest calling various midwifery offices/doulas/doula agencies... I'm sure someone has one you can rent for cheap.


----------



## aliss

Thx I will check out that Canadian tire one too!!!!


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

Feronia said:


> Ooh thanks so much for posting that! I was at Canadian Tire the other day and they had one, but I wasn't sure whether 20'' was high enough. Does the bottom inflate? If it doesn't, do you think that would be a big deal?

The measurements on this pool were 60" x 20". It seems like it will be more than tall enough, I know my belly will be underwater no problem.

The bottom doesn't inflate, I don't think it will be a big deal. I put mine on these colorful squishy play mat things. But, I've been told layering a couple comforters under in would work as well.


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/bro.../Deluxe+Crystal+Inflatable+Pool.jsp?locale=en 

There's the link for the one I bought, mine has dolphins on it though lol.


----------



## aliss

Whoo hoo!! It's in stock at my store :) Thank you SO MUCH! LOL!


----------



## Feronia

TheyCallMeMom said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks so much for posting that! I was at Canadian Tire the other day and they had one, but I wasn't sure whether 20'' was high enough. Does the bottom inflate? If it doesn't, do you think that would be a big deal?
> 
> The measurements on this pool were 60" x 20". It seems like it will be more than tall enough, I know my belly will be underwater no problem.
> 
> The bottom doesn't inflate, I don't think it will be a big deal. I put mine on these colorful squishy play mat things. But, I've been told layering a couple comforters under in would work as well.Click to expand...

Yay, thanks so much for the tips! I'm going to go buy it after talking to my midwives this week. I especially appreciate the picture you posted because it makes it much easier to see how large (and durable) it really is! :thumbup:


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

Np ladies :)


----------



## aliss

My OH is 5'9 but 245lbs, will he still fit?? :rofl:


----------



## aliss

I got my Canadian Tire pool!! :) Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Mummy1995

This is like the BEST idea ever, thankyou SO much for posting this, just when I thought my home waterbirth was out the window and I'd either have to use a bath or go to hosp! :D


----------



## Feronia

I ended up buying the Intex fishy pool from here: https://www.preciousarrows.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=70008

Does anyone know a good place to buy those aquarium drainers?


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

The pump my midwives brought to drain the pool was bought at home depot.


Btw, this pool worked perfectly! :)


----------

